# photos from the Granite Belt, QLD



## moloch05 (Feb 4, 2008)

The drive between Brisbane and Wollongong is a long one so we decided to spent a night in the granite belt of southern Queensland. Conditions this year were wet and cool so I did not see much but did find one of my long-time targets. I will combine the results of this trip with photos from two previous trips (Jan 2007, Feb 2006) since this is a beautiful area and one that is rich with reptiles. It is well worth a visit for those of you who travel along the New England Highway.

Firstly, here are a few habitat shots. The area is scenic with many granite domes and strange rock formations:



























Many of the outcrops were cracking and these cracks provided shelter for a number of species of herps. A walk in these areas by day or night was always very interesting.











This year, there was plenty of water for a change. These riparian habitats were also good for a number of herps.






... now the herps. I will start with a new one that I finally found on a misty night this year. I have tried several times before without success. I was under the impression that this gecko must be rare but participants on another forum indicated that they see it regularly in the New England area of northern NSW.

Granite Belt Thick-tailed Gecko (_Underwoodisaurus sphyrurus_)





... the gecko usually held its tail with the tip pointed downwards










... the scales and pigmentation would allow this lizard to blend well with the granite boulders






Southern Spotted Velvet Gecko (_Oedura tryoni_) were always a pleasant sight:











Lesueur's Velvet Geckos (_Oedura lesueurii_) were the most common gecko of the area.











I saw a number of Wyberba Leaf-tailed Geckos (_Saltuarius wyberba_) on my first visit but have not again found the species. They are an endemic of the granite belt and quite a spectacular reptile.











I have not seen many snakes here but did encounter a few Eastern Small-eyed Snakes (_Crytophis nigrescens_).






One night, I found a huge Bandy-bandy (_Vermicella annulata_) that appeared to be warming itself on the granite:






Nobbi Dragons (_Amphibolurus nobbi_) were occasionally encountered.











Jacky Lizard (_Amphibolurus muricatus_). 

... this Jacky was a little odd in colouration.





... another particularly large individual






Eastern Bearded Dragon (_Pogona barbarata_) attempting to hide on top of a rock:






Eastern Water Dragons (_Physignathus lesueurii_) were a common sight along the creek.











I saw a few Eastern Striped Skinks (_Ctenotus robustus_):







The beautiful granite belt race of the Cunningham's Skinks (_Egernia cunninghami_) were abundant on warm days.











Another _Egernia_ skink was also common on the boulders.
_Egernia mcpheei_
















_Eulamprus martini_ were a rock dwelling _Eulamprus_.











Eastern Water Skinks (_Eulamprus quoyii_) were a frequent sight along the creek.







I saw a few Snake-necked Turtles (_Chelodina longicollis_) in the creek. Someone has obviously marked this turtle so there must be study underway. Unfortunately, I still did not find any of the endemic Bald Rock Creek Turtles (_Elseya bellii_).






Amphibians of the area included the following:

Painted Burrowing Frog (_Neobatrachus sudelli_) 





Eastern Banjo Frog (_Limnodynastes dumerili_). 





... Spotted Marsh Frog (_Limnodynastes tasmaniensis_) ??











... Eastern Dwarf Tree Frog (_Litoria fallax_) ??






... any ideas?






... a pretty terrestrial orchid of some sort was common this year. Does anyone know its name?


----------



## GraftonChic (Feb 4, 2008)

Lovely photos, I love the Eastern Beardie - looks quite big from the photos. The EWD are cute as well.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 4, 2008)

You constantly amaze me with your habitat and wildlife photography where ever you travel,

EXCELLANT PICS 



cheers Roger


----------



## pythoness (Feb 4, 2008)

amazing pics. thanks for sharing


----------



## levis04 (Feb 4, 2008)

well done moloch05, sphyrurus is a fantastic find, they are one of the best geckos out there, very hard to come accross. great work.


----------



## Earthling (Feb 4, 2008)

Wonderfull shots. Youve captured the look in that beardie of a Prehistoric Monster on the prowl for some grub!


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 4, 2008)

great photos. thank you for sharing


----------



## moloch05 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.

Here are a couple of the other animals seen:

I don' t know their identity but they looked like big, flattened hunstman. 






I like the "Christmas Tree" pattern on the abdomen of this spider:







Regards, 
David


----------



## cmclean (Feb 4, 2008)

Brilliant photos David, you did well spotting so many species in the belt. I am going for a wander up to QLD later in the year, I will have to go past have a look.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 4, 2008)

G'day David,

You seem to have this uncanny ability to make all of us who devote our lives to herping look stupid - how on earth do you have so much success so often?

Nice post, as usual!


----------



## sassy (Feb 4, 2008)

Great pics, thanks for taking the time to post them.

I believe that last frog is Litoria verreauxi, but someone please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Nephrurus (Feb 4, 2008)

Great photos David...... That granite area looks amazing. I'd be keen to get up there are go for a bit of a search about. I'd love to see the granite belt thick tails. 

That last frog pic looks a bit like a _Litoria verreauxi_. 

Great pics, I look forward to the next series of photos.

-H


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 4, 2008)

levis04 said:


> well done moloch05, sphyrurus is a fantastic find, they are one of the best geckos out there, very hard to come accross. great work.




one of the best? or the best?!!! 

well theyre my fav! lol


----------



## moloch05 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

Jonno, as youi know, it is all just a matter of luck.

Thanks, Sassy and Henry for the frog id.


Regards,
David


----------



## Rocket (Feb 4, 2008)

The sphyrurus are definitely a very nice species indeed!!!!!!!

Would love for them to become better established in captivity!


----------



## thals (Feb 4, 2008)

Alls i can say is WOW!! Every one of those pics are amazing, all great finds 
Great job mate n' big thanks for showing us all those incredible shots!!


----------



## hornet (Feb 18, 2008)

Thats not an orchid, not sure what it is. Orchids have 6 segments to the flower that only has 5


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 18, 2008)

awsome pics. they are so cool. you saw alot there! love the e. mcpheei, leafy and the bandy bandy


----------

